# Best headphones similar to Sennheiser hd560s?



## mqdfco (Mar 12, 2021)

I am planning to get the Sennheiser hd560s, and before I buy I'd like to know if there's another pair of better open-back headphones in the same price range, just in case there's some super good option I haven't seen. I'm already aware of the hd6xx and hd58x. I am mainly looking for comfort, good soundstage, and of course, audio quality. Also, I will be plugging these directly into my PC, would that be fine?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2021)

Why not the HD599?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2021)

Fidelio X2HR. 30 ohms, will run on anything you plug them into.


----------



## nguyen (Mar 12, 2021)

Sennheiser HD line are usually high impedance, so you would need high impedance capable DAC and onboard sound ain't capable of that.
So you would need dedicated sound card of good quality or an external DAC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 12, 2021)

hd560s is a good deal and good soundstage.  fidelio x2hr is good deal as well.

i'd say those are top two for sound stage in mid-tier headphones, I own a 58X personally, its great but it does lack a little soundstage.

i'd say try to get a cheap amp if you can.

asgard 2 for only $119 is a steal... https://www.schiit.com/b-stocks

will make any headphone sound better.


----------

